# Homebuilt Recumbent Bike



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I admit it, I haven't been out to shoot in almost a week :thumbsdown:

Since my older kids have gone back to school I've gotten back to bicycle riding with my 3-year-old. We do about 20 miles every morning and it's good exercise and great fun 

That's not why I've been absent from my catchbox, though.

All this bike riding has rekindled my long-smoldering interest in recumbent bikes. You know, the ones with the pedals stuck out in front of the handlebars and that have a lawn chair for a seat. The production models of these are really nice but cost actual money, which is in short supply for me. What I do have, though, is bikes that I wouldn't mind cutting up to make my own recumbent, so that's what I did.

I made the bike kind of like I usually make slingshots: without measuring much, employing on the fly design changes and with an eye towards function first and beauty maybe 6th or 7th. I will shoot it with a coat of paint to at least tie the various elements and materials together a little better. Sometime, once I can stop riding it 

Here it is in action:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glory shot:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet! I love it!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that is pretty cool MJ...Kinda wish I had some thing like that...I agree there costly to buy...

You done a super job there my friend.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's awsome! Great job.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This bike could serve as my doctoral thesis in ******* Engineering


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup. Awesome.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mad Max, meet Angry MJ...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Where there is a will there is a way! It looks like it works rather well too!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Greavous said:


> Where there is a will there is a way! It looks like it works rather well too!


It really does!
I have a different handlebar setup all ready, I just need to figure out how to make it fit.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love stuff like that. Nice job ! Reminds of a MacGyver job .

View attachment 66422


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like it!

But the real question is ... why ARE you absent from the catchbox?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very nice! You are very talented young man!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice!!!! I don't see a seat for the super dooper MWST security dude.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice job man. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ, that looks better built and more comfortable than a lot of the recumbent models I looked at. Once you get it all figured out and done, you may never go back to a normal bike again....they are way to comfortable to give up.

Todd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

This rules. Good job MJ. I call dibs on nominating this for slingshot of the month next month


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That is super cool! Now I'm wondering...can we see a video of you jumping it over a ramp? Maybe some half pipe action!...LOL!!!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is fully awesome! If Dr. Frankenstein made a bike, I imagine it would look a lot like this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I took "The Falcon" (which is what I call it) for a 2.5 mile shakedown ride today and am very pleased with it. I got the handlebar situation fixed so now I can comfortably pedal without bashing my knees on the bars.
Just tooling around town with the app "Map my Ride" on I did speeds that are totally comparable to what I do on my regular bike (a MTB with road tires) and didn't break a sweat.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Urban Fisher said:


> That is super cool! Now I'm wondering...can we see a video of you jumping it over a ramp? Maybe some half pipe action!...LOL!!!!


*Check out two different websites for jumps, ramps etc. These are 'quads' but they've evolved out of the recumbent and trike movements. They're cubic money for sure but fun to look at.*

* - contes engineering.com*

* - utahtrikes.com (Plug in fat cat-4 in their search bar - too funny!)*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can se it now, it's just a matter if time before he builds a tandem. No more free rides Brandon.


----------

